# Hello! Very new to this world...



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family!  ANOTHER Canadian, eh? Maybe I should just move to Canada and get it over with...


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

well if it suits you lol


----------



## Hailey (Sep 8, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Welcome to the family!  ANOTHER Canadian, eh? Maybe I should just move to Canada and get it over with...


Yes you should! lol I love it here!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is it cold? I hate hot weather where I'm from


----------



## Hailey (Sep 8, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Is it cold? I hate hot weather where I'm from


Lol, I can be very cold in the winters, and sometimes very hot in the summers! I hate the heat! I want fall almost all year long! But the more north you go, the cooler the temps.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'm in the South, so HOT HOT HOT MUGGY HOT.


----------

